# audience interaction



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Now this is the part of the show where we ask for a volunteer from the audience....... well actually I'm looking for a bunch of volunteers. i know it's been awhile since i last posted, but was hoping you folks could help me out a little. I'm working on a topic for my food talk radio show, and what I want to do is something called the airwaves cafe(name of the show) food trivia super challenge. the idea is that i'm going to get a couple of 'contestants' , actually other volunteers from the station to come on the show as contestants and answer food trivia questions for 'prizes'. But what i need are questions. so if anyone would like to email me a food trivia question along with the answer of course, that would be very awesome and much appreciated.
thanks,
Jeff.


----------



## jpdchef (Oct 21, 2003)

instead of e-mailing you,I suggest we post them here.That way we get to play along,so to speak. Oh--a question.Name the french "mother " sauces....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

If you do a search on funtrivia.com you can find a bunch.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I get James T. Ehler's "Food Reference" e-newsletter every week or two (or three?), and it always contains a food trivia quiz--usually about 6-10 questions and answers. The quizzes are also on his website here: http://www.foodreference.com/
I don't know whether you will need to ask his permission to use them on the air or if giving him and his web site credit would be enough. There might be some copyright questions here.

Good Luck!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Sweet link Phoebe!
Thanks


----------

